# New but ready to be a part of learning and helping others



## browjj01 (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been doing sound for about 6 years with each year getting bigger and bigger for me to learn more and having to know more. I do Sound on a 32 channel mixer analog, wish it was digital, board for my church that does Hillsong style of church. Looking for answers towards right now of why the Bass Guitar has a high frequency buzz.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Great to have you here. Feel free to look around. Be sure to check out our Wiki. Enjoy!

~Dave


----------



## 2mojo2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Start with the signal source.
The instrument itself may be faulty.


----------



## epimetheus (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to CB!

As far as your bass guitar, check your gain structure. Most often when I have this problem it's that the instrument is turned down too low and the board gain is too high, or vice versa. If the instrument signal is too low and your board gain high, you're amplifying the noise floor at the board in trying to get more signal. I assume you're using a DI box? The quality of the cable from the instrument to the DI can also have this effect.


----------

